# What is one your greatest thrills as a archery coach?



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Watching their eyes light up the first time they put one in the X....


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Watching 3 of our students win national championships and 5-6 win state titles.

I was really happy this year at national indoors watching my wife defend her indoor title.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

It was an honor seeing my student add 60+ points to his indoor score and winning the state indoor championship this year. I love coaching!!


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi
I am not a coach, I've been shooting less than a year, but I have been teaching my 11 and 8 yr old grandaughters to shoot. My biggest thrill was when they came first and second in our clubs handicap shoot just before Easter and doing it again 2 weeks later at our end of indoor season comp.
The 11yr old came third overall in the ladies section, second in the juniors and second in the handicap.
The real star was the 8yr old. She came second in the ladies comp, first in the juniors and first in the handicap as well as putting in a new PB 21 points better than before.
They went home with 6 medals and trophys between them and their smiles were almost as big as mine.
Phil


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Hard to say-lots of things from Sean Curtin winning the NTC as a cadet, my son placing in the top 4 in 7 national tournaments or Daniel McLaughlin winning the world trials etc. But probably the best was having a boy who thought he would have to give up archery because he was told he had to wear a body brace for two years due to spine issues who I gave a crossbow to. He ended up winning the World Junior title, the world senior title, the US National Target Championship, the US Junior Title and just set the NFAA record. He also earned gold olympian in compound after being able to give up the brace.


----------

